# Mainboard?



## sra (10. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe seit gestern ein "kleines" Problem. Und zwar hat mein Monitor so plötzlich kein Signal mehr. Es liegt weder am Monitor, noch an der Grafikkarte (habe beides ausprobiert).

Meine Meinung ist nun, dass es am Mainboard liegt. Aber bevor ich mir ein neues kaufe (Garantie vor 3 Monaten abgelaufen), will ich eure Meinung dazu hören.

Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sra _
> *Hallo
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern ein "kleines" Problem. Und zwar hat mein Monitor so plötzlich kein Signal mehr. Es liegt weder am Monitor, noch an der Grafikkarte (habe beides ausprobiert).
> ...



gibt er Signaltöne ?
fährt dein Rechner hoch?
Grafikk. gewechselt ?


----------



## sra (10. März 2004)

Es gibt keine Töne, 
Windows startet nicht auf, oder zumindest der Startton, wenn ich nach 5 Minuten Enter zum einloggen drücke kommt nicht,
und die Grafikkarte habe ich ausgewechselt


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2004)

Klemm mal eine (oder alle) Festplatten vom Strom ab.

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber ähnliches Problem hatte ich vor einigen Tagen, als ich auf einer Platte Linuxpartitionen eingerichtet habe, die nicht so ganz Ok waren, passierte auch nichts in der Hinsicht.

Also klemm solange Komponenten (HDD, Laufwerke) vom Strom, bis du wieder ein Bild bekommst und er Fehlermeldungen bzw. Piepser ausgibt. Selbst ein System mit nur CPU+RAM+Grafikkarte muss den Ram "hochzählen" und dann entsprechende BIOS Fehler ausgeben.


----------



## sra (10. März 2004)

hm...
wenn es eine hd ist, dann würde mich das aber noch fast mehr ägern, als wenn es das mainboard ist.

ich werde mal schauen


----------

